# Ojai Valley Century



## Newsboy (Feb 12, 2011)

Who's in?

The Ojai Valley Century is on June 2, 2012. It offers

-Half Metric
-Full Metric
-Full Century
-Hammerhead Century
-Double Metric

Ojai Valley Century

Anyone have plans for this ride?


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

A buddy & I are likely doing the full century. Looks like a really enjoyable ride, with the exception of the climb at mile 85.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

4 of us are doing the Hammerhead. First time doing Ojai. Hoping the heat won't be too bad.


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Signed up for the full century, looks like it'll be a warm one tomorrow!

Just fyi, I was reading the ride reports on active.com for last year's event, it seems they did not offer any kind of hydration other than water & gatorade from powder. Something to keep in mind, I will likely bring my own product.


----------

